# C&C Generals stunde null auf win 7 startet nicht.



## infantri (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi all Ich sitze gerade bei einem kolegen, und wollten das gute alte Generals spielen, nur startet das game unter win 7 irgendwie nicht.

Es handelt sich um win 7 home premium 64 bit.

thx für eure hilfe


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Dezember 2009)

das ist eine schlechte nachricht fürn umstieg
liegtwahrscheinlich am kopierschutz savedisk,könnte aber auch eine inkompaktibilität sein von os sein.schon mal im kompaktilibitäts modus gestartet


----------



## infantri (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bei google mal alles abgesucht und probiert was es so an ratschäge gab, allerdings findet man für win 7 noch nichts, nur für win Vista, das ist ja ca gleich. Der kompatiblitätsmodus geht nicht und auch die admin einstellung klappt nicht. 

Das game gibt auch keine fehlermeldung raus, sondern schreibt nuras Spiel konnte nicht gestartet werden, und ob Online nach einer lösung gesucht werden soll, soviel zu win 7.
Wenn das sys garkeine fehlermeldungen mehr raus gibt und die älteren spiele nicht laufen werde ich wohl xp und win 7 fahren müssen -_- 

MFG


----------



## RSX (19. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal hier. Hier gibts auch noch Anleitungen zum erstellen von ini Files, die das Spiel unter Vista zum laufen bringen sollen.

Gruß


----------



## midnight (19. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir läufts prima. Hast dus gepatched? Evtl nen Crack verwendet?

so far


----------



## mm070470 (14. Februar 2010)

Hilfe für Vista und Windows7

unter 
\Documents\Command & Conquer Generäle Stunde Null Data
oder eigene dateien\ Command & Conquer Generäle Stunde Null Data

müst ihr eine datei options.ini mit dem EDITOR erstellen
 ( nicht neue datei - textdatei - speichern unter options.ini, 
die datei heist options.ini.txt ) 
kopiert das hinein : 

AntiAliasing =
DrawScrollAnchor =
GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
Gamma = 50
IPAddress = 0.0.0.0
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MoveScrollAnchor =
MusicVolume = 55
Resolution = 800 600
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 79
SFXVolume = 71
ScrollFactor = 50
SendDelay = no
StaticGameLOD = Low
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = no
VoiceVolume = 70

Ich habe die datei noch für alle freigegeben.
Danach lief endlich c&c , hatte auch alles mögliche probiert und war fast verzweifelt.

Yeah


----------



## midnight (14. Februar 2010)

Dreh doch mal ein wenig an der Auflösung, mit 800 x 600 kriegt man doch Augenkrebs.
Übrigens darf man nicht in die Optionen im Spiel gehen, dann wird die config wieder überschrieben.

so far


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

Das mitem crack ist so ne sache, hab mal was gelesen da hat einer das spiel mit cd nicht zum laufen gekriegt, aber mitem crack gings


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2010)

Das liegt auch zum Teil an Mehrkernprozessoren. Ich finde gerade nicht den Thread dazu, aber dort habe ich die entsprechende File hochgeladen.

Knackpunkt ist auf jeden Fall die .ini, die von C&C beim ersten Spielstart erstellt wird.


----------



## drogenben (19. Februar 2010)

Hey bei mir läuft Generals/Stunde Null unter win 7 64. probier doch anstelle des cracks auch mal den uncut patch von cnchq, der erlaubt zumindest noch mehr einstellungen in den optionen (z.B. AA). Ich hab beides und es funktioniert ohne probleme! (ging aber auch ohne patch). Du solltest auch den neuesten patch für cnc installieren!


----------



## EvilGenius (20. August 2010)

ist sag dir wie du das laufen kannst. war bei mir auch so.
1. installiere das game wie gewohnt.
2. lade dir den 1.04 Patch runter und installiere es
3. stelle bei der Verknüpfung Kompatibilität auf windowsx xp ein( da sonst kein sound u. videos abgespielt werden)
4. zocken


----------



## Lestat (18. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn man Stunde Null nicht am laufen bekommt unter Win7 dann macht es wie auf Seite 1 erklärt und erstellt eine options.ini, meine Frau und ich haben es so gemacht, bei mir lief Stunde Null unter win7 und bei meiner Frau nicht (sie hat ein i5 Prozessor) dann habe ich kurzerhand die Options.ini kopiert und bei ihr eingespielt Kompa Modus auf XP SP3 gemacht und wolla es lief dann auch bei ihr!

Hier habe ich sie Euch als RAR Datei zum Download freigegben!
Options.ini


----------



## CrazyBanana (18. Dezember 2010)

sorry für ot 
aber wenn gerade ein c&c tread offen ist schreib ich gleich hier rein.
kennt jemand von euch eine Map wo man 2 vs 4,5,6 spielt ?
ich hatte mal eine die wirklich super war aber ich weiß den Namen nicht mehr -.-
Man hat links unten zu zweit eingekesselt von Bergen gegen 4(glaub ich) gespielt 

ich hoffe jemand kennt die oder so eine 
lg


----------



## egalize (30. Januar 2011)

Hier die Lösung für C&C generals und Generals zero hour!!!

Am Anfang lief es bei mir auch nicht.
Habe es aber hinbekommen.
Es fehlt nach der Installation die Datei "*options.ini*"
im Ordner
C:\Benutzer\XXX (Name des Benutzers)\eigene Dokumente\Command and Conquer Generäle Data
und
C:\Benutzer\XXX (Name des Benutzers)\eigene Dokumente\Command and Conquer Generäle Stunde Null Data

Die Datei options.ini muss in den Ordnern erstellt werden.
Dies geht so:
Geht in die entsprechenden Ordner von C&C (wie oben angegeben)
Macht einen Rechtsklick auf eine freie Stelle und geht auf "Neu" und dann "Textdokument".
Dann gebt ihr folgenden Text ein, am bestem mittels kopieren und einfügen.
Denn gut kopiert ist besser als schlecht selbst gemacht 

AntiAliasing = 4
BuildingOcclusion = yes
CampaignDifficulty = 2
DrawScrollAnchor = yes
DynamicLOD = yes
ExtraAnimations = yes
GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
Gamma = 50
HeatEffects = yes
IPAddress = 0.0.0.0
IdealStaticGameLOD = high
LanguageFilter = false
MaxParticleCount = 9000
MusicVolume = 12
Resolution = 1400 1050
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 19
SFXVolume = 17
ScrollFactor = 100
SendDelay = no
ShowSof****erEdge = yes
ShowTrees = yes
StaticGameLOD = High
TextureReduction = 0
UseAlternateMouse = yes
UseCloudMap = yes
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = no
UseLightMap = yes
UseShadowDecals = yes
UseShadowVolumes = yes
VoiceVolume = 20

Benennt die neue Textdatei um, in options.ini
*Achtung das ".txt" muss entfernt werden, da es sonst eine textdatei ist und nicht die benötigte .ini
falls euch die Endung .txt nicht angezeigt wird, müsst ihr unter  Ordneroptionen (in der Systemsteuerung) das häkchen entfernen "bekannte  Dateiendungen ausblenden"*
Wenn ihr die .ini Datei erstellt habt funktioniert diese für Generals und Zero hour.
Die datei muss nur jeweils in die entsprechenden Ordner (siehe oben) kopiert werden.

Dann muss noch der Kompatibilitätsmodus umgestellt werden auf 
Windows XP SP3 und häkchen als Administrator ausführen setzen

Dann läuft es

Benutze übrigens ne Radeon und habe keine Probleme mit dem aktuellen Treibern.


----------



## Eni (3. August 2011)

Nun ich habe die Tipps alle befolgt, auch die Datei habe ich erstellt aber bei mir kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung das ein gravierender Fehler aufgetreten ist und dieser Fehler durch Viren oder die Systemanforderungen nicht erfüllt werden. Dabei stimmt keines von beiden. Ich benutze auch Windows 7. Patch kann ich auch nicht installieren, dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
Old File not found. However, a file of the same name was found. No update done since file contents do not match.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Eftilon (3. August 2011)

Erstell doch mal direkt unter C:\ einen ordner "my documents" und installiere nochmal das spiel. Bei mir hat es so geklappt.

Ich spiele es sogar in Full HD 


lg

Eftilon


----------



## Werwilldas (4. August 2011)

Ich hoffe es klappt wie es Eftilon sagt dann


----------



## Eni (4. August 2011)

Also habe den Order "meine Dokumente" erstellt, das Spiel dort installiert und ist nichts passiert. Das Spiel lässt sich nicht starten und nach den Änderungen kommt wieder diese Fehlermeldung von Viren etc. Patches lassen sich auch nicht installieren. kurz=> keine Veränderung, leider.


----------



## Eftilon (4. August 2011)

Ich habe bei mir "My Documents" gemacht, also auf englisch, mein Win7 ist Deutsch aber anscheinend will das spiel es auf englisch haben. Ich habe vor einiger zeit mal so eine anleitung gefunden. 

Übrigens, das spiel muss nicht dort installiert werden, er benutzt den ordner nur für die configurationsdateien, wenn ich später daheim bin schaue ich nochmal genau nach. Ich habe die genaue anleitung irgentwo auf der platte.

Sag bescheid, vielleicht finden wir eine lösung, ich hänge auch noch an meine alte games.

Grüsse aus München


----------



## Eni (5. August 2011)

Super, finde ich sehr nett von dir. Ich bennene inzwischen die Datei um und installiere es nochmals.


----------



## Eftilon (5. August 2011)

Hat es geklappt ?


----------



## longtom (5. August 2011)

Hatte das problem auch und hab mir dann die DVD die ersten 10 Jahre besorgt (alle Teile ohne Kopierschutz) und nu läufts einwandfrei auf Win 7 (64Bit) .


----------



## Eni (5. August 2011)

Nun nein geklappt hat es bis jetzt nicht, aber bin nicht sicher ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Das Spiel installiert unter "my documents" die selbstgemachte textdatei und die verknüpfung admin und xp stellen. Leider keine Veränderung


----------



## Eftilon (5. August 2011)

Das ist schade, ich weiss nicht was bei dir anders ist. Bei klappts es jedenfalls, ich habe es grad testweise auf ain leeres Win7 installiert, dann hat es bemängelt das keine Direct x 8.1 findet, trotz das ich die 11 schon drauf hab. Ich habe etwas gegoogelt und einen brief von EA gefunden das man die options.ini löschen muss und dann das spiel neu starten. Danach hat es geklappt. Verrirt sich ab und an in verschiedenen ordnern hab ich gelesesen, vielleicht mal daran suchen und alle löschen.

Dann bin ich mit meinem latein am ende, leider . Sag bescheid wenn es irgentwannmal gehen sollte.

Eftilon

PS: Übrigens ich habe die EA Value Games version, Hauptspiel ink, Zero hour, für 10 Euro, vielleicht ist sie entsprechend gepatched ?


----------



## Eni (5. August 2011)

Wie gesagt pachen kann ich es leider auch nicht. Hab die deluxe edition inkl. zero hour. Nun wäre wirklich sehr schade wenn nicht gehen würde. Nur machen kann man wenig


----------



## rakanischu (9. August 2011)

hey leute ich hab das prob auch ich hab alles gemacht was hier empfolen wurde und es hat net geklappt.... -.- 

ich hatte aber auch am anfang keine options.ini ... mich regt das voll auf will dsa ma wieder zocke ich hoffe iener kann mir helfen


----------



## ZeroHour (9. August 2011)

Das Problem mit dem gravierenden Fehler hatte ich auch mal, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher wie ich das gelöst habe.

Es kann sein, dass in der options.ini, die du dir von hier kopiert hast, eine Auflösung steht, die für deinen Monitor nicht nativ ist. Dann crashed ZeroHour meines Wissens nach auch beim Starten. Versucht doch mal, in der .ini ein bisschen herumzuspielen!

Edit: @Eftilon: Wie schaffst dus, das Spiel in Full HD zu spielen?? Bei mir klappt das nicht^^


----------



## Shinchyko (26. September 2011)

Sollte eigentlich so funktionieren. Rechtsklick auf die Exe, Win XP kompatibilitätsmodus und klar speichern. Dan nochmal Rechtsklick drauf und als Administrator starten. Dan sollte es eig. funktionieren^^


----------



## BALTIC01 (28. Dezember 2011)

wer könnte mir den Patch bereitstellen?
nach 2 herzinfarkten und zwei schlaganfällen bin ich etwas durcheiander


----------



## BALTIC01 (28. Dezember 2011)

so mein Schlepptop (ich weiß, schon falsch aber ich weiß wie ich es schreibe)

AMD Athlon II X2 P320
ATI Mobility Radeon HD4250
4 GB DDR3 Speicher.......


----------



## BALTIC01 (28. Dezember 2011)

so der patch funktioniert nicht und die zusäzlichen optionen auch nicht  


----HILFE----


----------



## BALTIC01 (28. Dezember 2011)

so der kompatibilitätsmodus war es.......


----------



## BALTIC01 (28. Dezember 2011)

so jetzt fehlt nur noch Command & Conquer Alamrmstufe Rot und Yuris Rache
Wie instaliert man das?


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2011)

Das ist echt komisch... Bei mir reichte es ganz einfach nur den Modus auf XP zu stellen und als Admin zu starten, dann lief Generals wunderbar. 

Alarmstufe Rot habe ich im 95Modus zum laufen gebracht  Ich glaube du musst auch das Setup im 95 oder 98er Modus ausführen und natürlich als Admin.


----------



## BALTIC01 (29. Dezember 2011)

das funktioniert auch inzwischen. aber civilization 5 beyond the sword..... eigentlich suche ich da noch den schummel code , weiß einer wie man den verändert?


----------



## BALTIC01 (29. Dezember 2011)

?????


----------



## Bolta (1. Januar 2012)

Hum :/ also bei mir tut C&C einfach nicht, hab das alles schon gemacht :/ 
Vor ein paar Monaten lief es, da hatte ich anfangs aber auch Probleme. Jetzt ist es egal ob ich Kompa modus mache oder nicht, es kommt immer der serious error fehler 

Edit:

Okay tut jetzt, habe geneäle und ZH nochmals neu installiert und bei ZH in die options.ini

AntiAliasing =
DrawScrollAnchor =
GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
Gamma = 50
IPAddress = 0.0.0.0
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MoveScrollAnchor =
MusicVolume = 55
Resolution = 800 600
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 79
SFXVolume = 71
ScrollFactor = 50
SendDelay = no
StaticGameLOD = Low
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = no
VoiceVolume = 70

reingeschrieben. Nun Startet es und funktioniert. 

Achja Kompa Modus: win Vista sp1


----------



## style53 (10. Januar 2012)

Hi leute

Hab gestern generals & zero hour installiert... zero hour funktioniert einwandfrei aber generals starten nicht  es kommt die cd ist nicht eingelegt obwohl sie drinn ist 

Was kann das sein? das zh geht und generals nicht?

Thx in voraus
style53


----------



## Seeras (25. März 2012)

Ich werde noch Wahnsinnig.
Habe jetzt C&C Generäle & Zero Hour installiert und alle Tipps und Anleitungen hier befolgt, aber es kommt immer das selbe das Entweder Viren, Überhitzende Hardware oder die Mindestanforderungen nicht ausreichen..
Alles Schwachsinn...

Wäre über Hilfe wirklich dankbar da ich mir extra die Deluxe Edition gekauft habe um das Spiel nochmal genießen zu können..

Win 7 64Bit Ultimate
AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T 3,30GHz
ATI Radeon HD 5700


----------



## oOeLOo (20. Juli 2012)

hey leute

hab mir neuen pc zugelegt und das selbe probleme wie manche auch xD
jedoch bekomm ich es trotzdem nicht hin, ich habe alle varianten hier durchprobiert, nochmal das spiel neu installiert und es geht weiterhin nicht,

ich bekomm auch nach start immer eine fehlermeldungen viren hardware etc...

patch ist oben, ich hab win7 home 64bit

gibt es aktuell vielleicht neuerungen oder andere tipps wie ich es zum laufen bringe??

lg


----------



## mephimephi (20. Juli 2012)

komp Modus auf Windows XP stellen, hier steht wie es geht : tada


----------



## TECHZ77 (21. Juli 2012)

bei mir laüft es auch ich muste lediglich den modus auf windows xp ändern.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Juli 2012)

Win 7 32 nicht wa , da geht es mit mühe


----------



## oOeLOo (21. Juli 2012)

die kompatiblität hab ich schon mehrmals geändert, hab es schon mit win xp sowie auch mit vista versucht wie einer bereits erwähnt hat, das es bei ihm mit vista geht.

bei mir kommt hierbei auch kein erfolgt heraus.

hier meine fehlermeldung, hab sie als anhang eingefügt,

eben wie von mir schon erwähnt, habe alles hier beschriebene tipps bereits gemacht


----------



## mad-onion (29. Juli 2012)

Tja, du solltest VOR der Installation des Spiels die Setup.exe im Komp.-Modus und als Admin ausführen lassen, dann das bereits mehrfach erwähnte anwenden. Auch Patches immer die Setup.exe im Komp.Modus und mit Admin-Rechten.
Computer>(dein CD-DVD-Laufwerk)>Setup.exe (Rechtsklick)>Eigenschaften>Kompatiblitätseinstellungen>Win XP SP3 + Admin für alle Benutzer.
Und den Installationspfad nicht ändern, also nicht auf andere Partitionen oder in andere Ordner als die Voreinstellung des Setups es vorgibt.


----------



## schotterkoenig (14. September 2013)

Dieser Tip funktioniert auc unter Windows 7 & 8


----------



## Zwergenkoenig9666 (29. Dezember 2020)

ich besitze windows 7  und bei mir ist das problem  selbst mit der Kompatiblitätseinstellungen geht es nicht es ist bei mir so  wenn ich es starte steht da Loggen sie sich bitte mit Administratorrechten ein und versuchen sie es erneut. wenn ich es dann  als Adminestrator ausführe passiert gar nichts es lädt kurz und danach passiert nichts mehr.  hatte das problem schon mal gegoogel und diese seite gefunden: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-generals-zero-hour-unter-windows-7-8.328189/                           hatte diese schritte befolgt und die options  ini textprogramm da eingefügt aber ohne erfolg


----------



## Chupsii (29. Dezember 2020)

Zwergenkoenig9666 schrieb:


> ich besitze windows 7  und bei mir ist das problem  selbst mit der Kompatiblitätseinstellungen geht es nicht es ist bei mir so  wenn ich es starte steht da Loggen sie sich bitte mit Administratorrechten ein und versuchen sie es erneut. wenn ich es dann  als Adminestrator ausführe passiert gar nichts es lädt kurz und danach passiert nichts mehr.  hatte das problem schon mal gegoogel und diese seite gefunden: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-generals-zero-hour-unter-windows-7-8.328189/                           hatte diese schritte befolgt und die options  ini textprogramm da eingefügt aber ohne erfolg



An deiner Stelle würde ich dann Command & Conquer - The Ultimate Collection als Key kaufen.
Gibt es schon für 4,99€  Keinen Ärger mehr mit den CD's  Vllt. ist das eine Überlegung Wert, virtuell das Spiel zu haben, als auf Disk!?  

Da sind folgende Spiele enthalten, natürlich auch Generals Stunde Null


Command & Conquer
Command & Conquer Der Ausnahmezustand
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot - Gegenangriff
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot - Vergeltungsschlag
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun Firestorm
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2 - Yuris Rache
Command & Conquer Renegade
Command & Conquer Generäle
Command & Conquer Generäle - Die Stunde Null
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand
Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight Early Release des nächsten Command & Conquer-Spiels


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Dezember 2020)

Das problem sind Berechtigungen des programes in den Benutzerordner dateipfade zu erstellen
Was du brauchst ist
dokumente
C:\Users\...................\Documents\Command & Conquer Generäle Stunde Null Data
und
C:\Users\..................\Documents\Command and Conquer Generals Data
Am besten den Ordner komplett von eine früheren OS installierten Spiel übernehmen Entscheidend ist die option.ini 

ich habe eine mod installiert die vieles  fixed
gentool
Wichtig bei der disk version 
Der Kopierschutz savedisk/securom/tages funktioniert nicht mehr da der treiber der geladen werden muss von windows 7  an ab geblockt wird.
Das kann man unter win 10 vermeiden mit dem testsigning modus zu aktivieren 
"bcdedit -set testsigning on" (cmd als  admin)
und in win 7 den service manuell starten (cmd "sc start   secdrv .sys)  
Für die origin version fällt das weg.
Der treiber des Kopierschutzes sollte installiert sein.

Gründe warum es keine Unterstützung mehr hat.
Das Zertifikat ist abgelaufen und der letzte Eigentümer Sony hat es nicht mehr erneuert, dieser treiber wurde von Microsoft schon 2009 aktualisiert um auf windows 7  keine Probleme mehr zu machen seit 2014 wird dieser komplett vom OS geblockt.
Der angebliche Grund wäre eine Sicherheitslücke die theoretisch zugriff auf dem PC  account ermöglichen allerdings nur Lokal (lan). Nicht internet
Für mich ein Scheinargument damit man den Treiber  nicht kaufen musste von sony.
Lösung von MS ist ein aktualisiertes spiel mit Kopierschutzfreier version des Spieles.
Oder Win xp auf nen retro PC

Wichtig wenn testsigning an ist der cheatschutz   easy anticheat wird deaktiviert quasi kein aktuelles ubisoft spiel startet mehr.


----------



## Zwergenkoenig9666 (31. Dezember 2020)

also was genau muss ich jetzt tun?


----------

